# State Loses Bobcat Lawsuit



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

From Bill Walker of MBHA:

Media Release May 16, 2006

STATE LOSES BOBCAT SUIT

The Ingham County Circuit Court ruled Friday that the states Natural Resources Commission and its Department of Natural Resources broke the law when they opened Michigans Lower Peninsula to bobcat trapping in 2004.

In her decision, in favor of the Michigan Bear Hunters Association, Judge Beverley Nettles-Nickerson stated that the NRCs decision to create a trapping season was not based on sound scientific evidence and is likely to impair the bobcat population.

MBHA had alleged  and the judge agreed  that the state violated two laws: the codified provisions of 1996s ballot Proposal G, in which voters ordered the state to use principles of sound scientific management in making decisions regarding the taking of game, and the Michigan Environmental Protection Act, which shields the states natural resources from impairment.

MBHA and three allies, who intervened in the suit on behalf of MBHA, were primary supporters and directors of the Proposal G campaign. Those groups are the Michigan Hunting Dog Federation, the Michigan State United **** Hunters Association and the Upper Peninsula Bear Houndsmen Association.

MBHA contended that the decision to create the bobcat season was politically, not scientifically, driven by the NRC, a seven-person body appointed by the governor. The NRC, which oversees the DNR, wanted the season. In response, the DNR offered the NRC several trapping options.

At trial, MBHAs attorney, Fred Dilley, of DilleyHaney, Grand Rapids, produced numbers of internal DNR documents that showed the departments scientists and wildlife managers overwhelmingly opposed a trapping season due to fears of overharvest.

MBHA, whose members hunt bobcats, has voiced concern for a number of years over its belief that bobcat numbers are in decline and was adamantly opposed to liberalizing the take. 

MBHA and its three allies have repeatedly called on the DNR and NRC to lower the Upper Peninsulas bobcat bag limit and to tighten regulations over both peninsulas to prevent scofflaws from taking bobcats illegally.

Judge Nettles-Nickersons order reverses the NRCs decision to permit bobcat trapping in the Lower Peninsula and permanently enjoins the NRC from opening a season until sound science supports it.

For more information, please call MBHA spokesman Bill Walker (248-645-1830) and Fred Dilley (616-560-6125).

End


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2005)

I guess that means we should cut back or eliminate the hunting of bobcats also, since the numbers are in decline. Yea right.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

If there isn't sound enough data to support trapping a FEW bobcat there must not be enough data to support a hound hunting season!!!!!!


----------



## ALLEYES (May 5, 2006)

Seems like I hear of more Bobcats being seen in the lower now than I ever have in my over 30 years of hunting.


----------



## SpringCreek Rock (Jun 10, 2003)

Well as a hound hunter myself i don't agree with what M.B.H.A has done here as it would not hurt a thing to let a few guy's trap a few cat's heck what few they were going to take would not hurt a thing, I hope M.B.H.A has realized what they have done here ? They in my opion have opened a can of worm's for sure and they will have no one to blame but the one's who are on the board of and the one's who backed them if not please tell me different ?
We have been chasing bear's around the wood's for the better part of 50 years in my family with my father chasing a few cat's with hound's back when you had to hunt for them just like they did other game what I'm saying is before retrieval collar's for hounds were even thought of now day's the collar's make hunter's that other word's would not be hunter's and it is like everingthing else with all the new stuff has helped for sure but just rember were you came from and how you got started as I will for sure well i hope what hound hunter that are left posting on this site will shed what they think as well ? I know there are a few that do lot's of reading on here but let's here what you really think of a few trapper's taking a few cat's is really going to hurt ? Just my 2 cent's worth and that's about all i got.


----------



## davidshane (Feb 29, 2004)

Shame on M.B.H.A.

I have seen no reports or evidence that the trapping season will hurt the population more than what is controllable. IMHO, put some regs on houndsmen so that trappers can partake.

Infact, I know a group of hound hunters that take double digit numders of cats each year. With the group that they have, its easy to find someone to place ownership to the kill. 

I voted in their defence when the antis came their way on bears. I really feel like they looked out for their own interest on this one. Their cause may have lead to my not being able to trap a cat on my own property, but they can run their dogs right through my place and kill the same cat me or my nephew would have targeted. 

I feel sorry for the M.B.H.A. members that opposed this stance; they will now find more people not willing to stand with them. M.B.H.A. may have won something here; but so did the antis.


----------



## stillwaiting (Oct 19, 2005)

Don't know if I follow this correctly, but how does bear hunting affect bobcat trapping. Last I heard, you can't hunt bear in the winter. Don't know how the bear hunters had this kind of logic, but I guess only they know or understand it, because I sure don't. Not being a trapper myself, just trying to look at from outside the "box".


----------



## Bmac (Jul 7, 2002)

Greedy sportsmen! The hound and bear hunters had better hope that they do not come under attack by the antis as they are likely to find themselves standing alone.:rant:


----------



## FixedBlade (Oct 14, 2002)

Bear hunters use their dogs to run cats for money. The more clients they take out the more money they make. The more cats they take the better they look. The better they look the more clients they get. the more clients they get the more cats they take. Where are they going to get more cats from? you! They take cats from you and money from the clients. Win win for them and very self serving. They press to shorten or eliminate your season so they can make more money from our resources. They sould have to be licensed by the state if they guide for game (bear, cats or fish). It is a business and they need to pay taxes. This way the DMR could look at their records and see the impact they are haveing on our resources. Maybe they need a 10 day season?


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

Shortage of bobcats in the LP? They've got to be kidding!

Just about every land trapper I know has caught and released bobcats unharmed, from their coyote sets. I see tracks in just about every tract of lowland conifer that I scout, when I'm not even trying! Try leaving the public-land road edges when youre looking for sign. Leave the barking dogs behind and slow down. The sign is there and its all over.

If theres any shortage of cats for houndsman to play with, its probably a localized condition in areas that they run (i.e. larger, public land areas) and they themselves have reduced the population there, through repeated hunts. 

So, they block others from trapping smaller, private tracts which have abundant, even borderline nuisance populations...in response to their inability to harvest with their method, in their areas?

Who needs anti's when we have groups like this?


----------



## steelhead1 (Jan 2, 2005)

Why was there no representation from any of the trapping associations? I voted for the bear hunters to keep their dogs, glad to see that it was worth it.:sad:


----------



## LabsRock (Apr 25, 2006)

The reason there was no trapping association directly represented at the trial was because the State of Michigan was the group with the money who was defending their decision which was also the same interest that the trapping association had. 

I was at the original injunction hearing for the trapping season last year when the same judge decided to allow the trapping season to continue. Unfortunately I did not make it for the actual trial. I have not had a chance yet to see any of the transcripts from the trial either, but evidently there was enough internal memos amongst the DNR as to whether or not it was a good idea to have the season. I guess they have the same issues with bobcat numbers as they do deer numbers.

Personally I think that if the bobcat numbers are so low that a trapper cannot take a bobcat then lets shut it down for a couple of years to let the population come back. I find it most disturbing that Michigan hunters came together to protedt the houndsman sport with proposal G, but now they are stabbing other sportsman in the back. 

"With friends like these, who needs enemies!"

Andrew


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Man and I just got my trapping license and traps. Bobcat was one of the species I really wanted to target and I know where several hang out. 

Guys, you can throw some heat my way, this is just the way my luck is


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

I have a great respect for trappers and houndsman, so I can't and won't take sides. This is very sad for everyone involved...actually, even outdoors people not involved. Very sad indeed !!
* Of all the outdoor recreations these two groups meet the most criticism from antis. If they can't find a way to get along, both partys will be the first two groups to loose their sports.*


----------



## lwingwatcher (Mar 25, 2001)

Linda G. said:


> The Ingham County Circuit Court ruled Friday that the states Natural Resources Commission and its Department of Natural Resources broke the law when they opened Michigans Lower Peninsula to bobcat trapping in 2004.
> 
> In her decision, Judge Beverley Nettles-Nickerson stated that the NRCs decision to create a trapping season was not based on sound scientific evidence and is likely to impair the bobcat population.
> 
> ...



Guys...read what is here before you go off half cocked...

Northern Lower pennisula...

and, not in compliance with guidelines that we voted to support.

We can pit one faction of outdoors people against the other but, that doesn't do any of us any good in the long run.

I don't hunt or trap cats but, I do know that every cat track I saw last winter was a small one...


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

You can still trap cats, as well as martens and fishers, in the UP. 

I, too, believe that MBHA made a mistake when they filed this lawsuit. I have not heard from anybody but houndsmen who were in favor of it. 

Like many others, I've seen more bobcat and bobcat sign in the last five years here in the NLP than I've ever seen up here. 

But if there aren't enough cats to support BOTH a hunting and trapping season, then let's cut it back...I agree, it's not fair that the bobcat population is relegated primarily to those who have hounds. Although you can call a cat, and I've done it successfully on several occasions, it's tough, and in northern Michigan in typical cat terrain, thick swamps, it's real tough, chances are, that cat will come in, but you'll never know he's there.


----------



## DROPTINE 14 (Jan 20, 2006)

:banghead3 here is the thing as a houndsman and trapper i have done my part to ensure both sides equal rights to what we want "cats" and the mta was there for the houndsmen when they needed it and now they are looking to take away our chances as trappers ------i think not-----. and yes i will continue to chase cats with dogs last year i chased 34 cats in season and had the ability to take any one, where as i caught and released 1 in a trap (unharmed) this is crap


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2005)

lwingwatcher, nobody on here has gone off halfcocked. Do houndsman hunt cats in the northern lower? Why do they if they feel the cats are in decline? This is about nothing but greed. Of the many houndsman that I have talked with, they either didn't know about this lawsuit, or they didn't agree with it at all. I feel bad for them, but they need to do something with their leaders. They are the ones who have gone off halfcocked. Maybe it's time to look into freecasting dogs?


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

> For more information, please call MBHA spokesman Bill Walker (248-645-1830) and Fred Dilley (616-560-6125).


I think our comments and questions should be directed to the above, since they apparently welcome us to call.

The easy solution is to change bobcat harvest to a quota/permit lottery system, allowing the permitee to choose their own method of take, hunting or trapping.


----------



## Kevin D (Apr 30, 2004)

I don't trap or hunt bear, but this lawsuit was incredibly stupid and a disaster for sportsmen. Why shouldn't the MTA file a lawsuit tomorrow for an injunction to prevent hound hunting for cats in the NLP due to their low numbers? How could the MBHA possibly defend that case? I'm sure PETA's lawyers are already copying and pasting from the MBHA's complaint for their lawsuit to enjoin deer hunting in the NLP due to their low numbers.


----------

